# Trophy Ridge sights, Any opinions?



## flyfishr (Nov 8, 2008)

Our local dealer just got the Trophy Ridge "Hitman" sights in. anyone looked at them or tried them out yet, and what do you think?
I have also looked at the TR "Judge" on their website and that looks like a pretty nice sight. I have a truglo 5 pin right now, but I hate the .029" pins and would like to get something with smaller pins and also something much easier to make pin adjustments with.
Would love to hear your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

real real bright sights


----------



## ENIGMA20 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just bought a Hitman 3. So far, I've been very impressed. Quality, fit and finish is excellenct for the cost. The pins are extremely bright and gap very close together. I do have a preference for orange ringed housings like Copper John, but this one has a white glow-in-the-dark ring. The ring stays lit for a very long time. The windage and elevation clamps are very good. Takes very little tightening to lock down and they do not move. I was concerned if they would rattle due to the unusual rheostat-type light, but they are very quiet. No buzzing at all.


----------



## Hambone80 (Jan 28, 2010)

I was gonna buy the Hitman 5 from the dealer, but he was sold out at the time, so I settled for a Cobra Python sight. The Hitman is a solid, simple, and rugged sight. I found the pins to be really bright, and it comes with a rheostat. The sight is certainly a value for the price!


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I just bought a Hitman 7 last week. I don't know if I had a faulty one or just to dang strong :mg:. The first day I used it all three of the pins on the front of the sight broke where you tighten them down. I emailed trophy ridge and they are sending me a whole new sight. i get to use mine until the new one gets here then I send it back. Very happy with the customer services and hopefully the pins breaking was just a fluke.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

The best......IMO


----------



## kgoodrow (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought the Hit-Man 5 pin about a week ago and I couldn't be happier with it. VERY easy to adjust (you may want to think of going with the Micro Hit-Man for fine tuning, but it costs a little bit more). For the price, you can't beat the Hit-Man IMO.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

I used the Alpha V3 and love it.

Watched the set up of a Judge and it was slick. Set your 20 then your 30 once that is done you 40, 50 and 60 are automaticly set. It uses the gap distance between your 20 and 30 and adjust the gaps for the other by itself.

http://www.trophyridge.com/sights/judge/


----------



## flyfishr (Nov 8, 2008)

*thanks for all the replies*

It sounds like everyone likes this product, my bow was actually setup with a TR sight( lower end model) when I got it and I really liked it, however it was only a 3 pin and when I decided to get into 3D I needed something with more pins and went with the Truglo 5 pin.. It's an okay sight but individual pins are hard to fine tune and the fibers are too big for my taste .029".
Guess I'll have to go back to the shop and take one out of the package and take a really close look.
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I have an older one and love it. Im shooting a Spott Hogg right now but will give up my TR as a back up.


----------



## luxy2012 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've shot trophy ridge for afew years and I believe that they are a good sight overall. I too looked at the hitman series of sights, but opted for the G5 Optix Rock due to the powder coat finish and pin size/number.(4 pin /.019 fiber)


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

*Hitman*

I really like the Hitman (5). Strong, easy to adjust, pins are bright, and economical. Not much else you need and a no brainer.

ckc


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the micro hitman 7 and love it!!! the pins are really bright and easily adjustable


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that Trophy Ridge makes some of the finest rests on the market, not a fan of their sights...especially the vertical stacked pins.


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Have the Micro Alpha V5 and my son is shooting a Hit Man 5. Both 2010, are excellent quality. Overall, I love the Micro adjustment on the Alpha, and the vertical pins are easy to accurately adjust. Most people do not like a vertical pen set up. So, you will want find someone who has one and try it. Its not for everyone.


----------



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

I use one of their pendulum sights, works great, and they give good customer service.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i have a matrix 5 pin for my old bow and it worked pretty good over the years. not the brightest thing or the smoothest to adjust though. pins bent pretty easy. but it really never gave me much trouble and TR has good customer service. im sure there new sights are much better but i dont really care for the vertical pins anymore


----------

